# J-frame IWB holster ?



## chiefsLB59 (May 18, 2004)

Was wondering if any body on here carries a j-frame IWB and as to what holster they would recommend. I plan on carrying my full-size 1911 as well but imagine I would prefer to carry the recently acquired 442 more often due to the size and weight. I have been looking at Crossbreed's supertuck deluxe for the 1911 but do not know if I want to spend the $ on a mini-tuck for the snubby. Any info is appreciated


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I carry a Smith & Wesson Model 60 in a nylon holster and it works well. They are available at very reasonable prices. The nylon is kinder than leather to a blued finish. All the best...
Gil


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Don Hume 715M IWB with belt clip - very modest price and top notch leather fit and quality. All you need for a J frame with a good belt.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I have a Rossi m68, which is the same as a J-Frame, and have this Don Hume holster for it-










http://www.gunnersalley.com/product/H715SOOT/Don_Hume_SnapOn_IWB_Holster_H715M_SOOT.html


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...pocket holster...very sound investment.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Simply Rugged makes some quality leather.

4-6 week turn around, but hand built to order, and very comfy

use a silver dollar pancake for my Ruger SP101 2.25in.

They offer inside/outside straps that make it IWB, or you can wear it OWB without the straps.

simplyrugged.com


----------



## chiefsLB59 (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys. I will most likely be going with the Don Hume IWB with the clip. I will probably pick up a pocket holster as well with carrying the 442 as a BUG.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I carry my sp-101 in a desantis holster.Very well made imo.


----------



## toph513 (Feb 17, 2009)

I carry my j frame in a Galco iwb holster. Very high quality leather that is form fit to the j frame. I think I paid raround $60- for it. Great investment IMO.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have a couple of OLD World ones,,when I carry a Revolver,,


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

For an IWB, consider a Milt Sparks summer special. Carry in front of the strong side hip. Accessable sitting or standing.

The Alesi shoulder holster is my personal favorite for small snub carry. It positions the gun under your weakside armpit with the barrel up and grip down. Again, accessable either sitting or standing.

Accessability while seated is a valid consideration in my opinion, considering the amount of time one spends in their vehicle - restrained. A gun in a front pants pocket is not accessible while seated. A gun positioned on the ankle is not accessable while standing. One must either carry multiple weapons for various positions or ensure access regardless of position. For your thoughts.:coolgleam


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Good point  Mine rides on the seat while in the car.Once out,it go's back to iwb.


----------



## 1911forty5 (Feb 5, 2010)

toph513 said:


> I carry my j frame in a Galco iwb holster. Very high quality leather that is form fit to the j frame. I think I paid raround $60- for it. Great investment IMO.


 
I am new here. Anyways, I wonder if you can post a photo of the Galco IWB? I looking at a used one and am wondering if it's the same.

Thanks

1911forty5


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Back-up guns?? Multiple guns??

Are you guys in Law Enforcement or do you live in a War Zone??

Mark


----------



## motoman (Apr 11, 2006)

i like my Crossbreed IWB for my j frame. nothing pretty but it is comfortable


----------

